# Exchange home or condo for 43' - 47' Cat sail or power



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Interested in exchanging our HGVC Waikoloa Beach Resort Hawaii 2bd or our 3bd 2ba 2700 sq ft Sedona home listed on homeexchange.com for your 43' to 47' Moorings, Lagoon or similar Catamaran in BVI or USVI. Must have A/C plus 4 cabins (sleeps 8) 4 or 5 heads prefer July or Aug 2009 but open to other dates. Our HGVC can be exchanged for any HGVC property 1 or 2 bd ,7000 pts. available now until 12-19-2009 (Nov 27 to Dec 19, 2009 is quanteed available). 
I'm an experienced sailor & my 33 yr old neice is a Captain & Dive Instructor in St. Thomas, she would be aboard as well. We enjoyed chartering a 43' Jeneua last summer for 10 days 7 loved it! Want a Catamaran this time for more room and to accomodate more family & friends.


----------

